# Gurbani Kirtan At Kalka Ji Temple Of Delhi



## vijaydeep Singh (Jan 4, 2006)

Gurfateh

Das visited the Kirtan which was to be held at Kalka Ji Temple of Delhi on 3.1.06.

Das will try to be as objectuve as he could to write the report and it is u to Sangat that what should be they think.

Das while visiting Bangla Sahib got a pamhelts in which name of Seva Panthi mahapurush of Tikana Sahib  and Granthi of Bangla Sahib was also mentioned to be taking Part.

That thng had heading about Kirtan to save hindu Dharma.

Das thinks that better termed would have been Sanatan Dharma.

Anyway when das reached at venue it was writtan that for the Avtar of defender of Hinduism.


In venues of Tent.Das did not find Prakash of Guru Granth Sahib JI.

Mahant of Temple who organised itwith his men was trying to socilised with all and imress others by his servece.

There two Biharis who entered the Tent without covering the head and Hindu there objeted this to them and they left the place.

Men or volunteers of Temple were very deciplined.And were realy imressed by Gurbani.
Das knows that in Prbha Fersi with out Prakash of Guru Darbar we can have Kirtan.


But here there was problem large potrait of Tenth Master was kept and people Hindus and Turbanned Hindus even soe Ragis were putiing mony to picutre and doin Mattha Tekna or toucing head to table on which Pothoo was kept.

While Kirtanis were singing from Vachitar Natak that those who cal me(Guru) God will go to hell.

Some Pahilwans(wrster) also came in were easy and informalmanner and sat just like that.
Das saw a Hindu lady of the age of his mother objecting the absense of Guru Granth Sahib.Das wanted to salute her.

Anyway verse of Tilalk Janj protectoin were wriitan at large and host annuicer many times qooted Deh Shiva Var vMohe...

That Hindu person did repeated glory of Devi Mata and Mahant also said Ya Devi Sarv Bhooteshu,Shive Sarvart Sadhike,Namstat Se Namastate NomoNammah.

thne many hindu Sadhus came in.Mahant Ji got let pople touch his feet and of Sadhus also.

Then BJP MP Mr Vijay Kumar Malhotra with other political people came some could be Akalis also.

Das saw Bani of Uggradanti writtan on entrance with one vers ending with Jage Dharam hindon Sagal Dund Bhaje

and next line from far offf lace about Gau Ghat Ka Dhok Jagat Te Mitaon.

It was presented as combined verse.

Sadhan TV which is more Hindu TV was relying it.

then tehre werre Pro Congree Akalis who were noting dowen the acts of ro BJP ones.

Das by that times ge the chance to ask one of the organiser that why did not Prakash of Guru is done.


He aid that local DSGPC has not allowed the Prakash and Seva Panthis will also not be coming.

He said that Gurudwara Banada Singh Bahdur People wanted bring Darbar Sahib defying dsgpc but Mahant did not want to bring in fight with dsgpc.

Das told them that Budhadal unit of Delhi could have helped them(thier Gurudwara is at Azadpur with name Rab Da Kutta).

that Sikh was raising Mahants attemt to unit Sikh and Hindu by this function.

Some people wanted to clap there it was revented as er Sikh decorum.

Das did noted that Sants from Kurukshetra came,Baba Gurcharan Singh Ji K{censored}va Wale and Sant from Jawandi Kala Taksal.

Well das thaught that had BJP poeople not coming and congres pople would have come then dsgpc would have allowed the Prakash of Guru Ji.


Misioaries say that budhism was removed by brahims making idols of Budha in hindu temlples and slowly it was absorbed.

They opposeed Resected KC Sudershan Ji oh sooory what RSS says Sudershan Singh Chauahns cooment to install Guru Granth Sahib Ji in Temple as similar ploy.

But how could they prevent hindus from keeping pictures of Guru or say idol of Gurus in thier temples.


Das gives a view that instead of let Hindu Mahant do everything himslef some learned Sikh could have guided him and instead of picture Guru Granth Sahib Ji could have been installed.

What das wants to make is that instead of let Mahant carries out his hindu like preaching Sikhs should have totaly overtaken the event.

But they did not.Say Mahant was to make his own agenda then no Sikh should have coporated.

as per SGPC Maryada on other's faith related ocaision it is OK to use it for preaching.Das did gave some inforamtion of Panth in hindu Temple to hindus.

But here it seems to be opposite thing.

We missed the chance to preach Panth to Hindus inspite of getting chance to reach in thier own temple the Gurmat.

The Sants from Punajab or Haryana might have come as sgpc is pro BJP.

Had Badal faction of Delhi ruled dsgc then Darbar Sahib could have come.

lastly das find more fault with Sikhs who participated or banned the Prakash of Guru Granth Sahib Ji then local Mahant of Hindus.

Tell local Sikhs themselves were doing idol worship of Guru then there is hardly any fault of Hindus.

Das just wants to know what Sangat says?

Who was wrong?or at all was there anything wrong?


----------



## Prabhjyotsaini (Jan 5, 2006)

I think the whole system of Sikhism is being politicised, this is our view that the mahant should have given permission to install SGGS & performed the seva with due Sikh ways by Sikhs. This could happen only if our politician want that to happen, they are using such events to cash in on at their own vote bank & they have nothing to do with Sikhi. If we really want that our religion to flourish we need to get together free the religion of the rubbish called Badal, BJP or Congress etc. Since they have made religion their escape ground to reach their own goals of acquiring more money for their luxurious living & nothing to do with propagation of the Sikhism. 
Regards,


----------



## drkhalsa (Jan 5, 2006)

Dear Vijaydeep Singh

You asked whether was right or wrong 
well I think the answer is how insecure one feels in himself and sikhi when looking at the sutuation
Somebody who himself feels insecure in himself and about sikhi he follows it is just like a challenge to him the hindu rituals can mix and invade rituals of his own ( rituals that we create in sikhism )  so it becomes a matter of concern and issue of hindutava attacking sikhism

But at the same time one who has Kirpa of Akal purakh and is so confident in himself and hi sikhi will be really happy at such an event when you can preach sikhi to others 
and will not be afraid of hindu rituals because he will know that he does not have any ritual with him so no chance of confusion and fear of hindutava

and Prabjyot i svery right that such an event are controlled by politician who dont have concern what so ever with the religion whether it is hindu or sikh 


Jatinder Singh


----------

